# Cyanogenmod For Hp Touchpad



## jdmaristo408 (Nov 17, 2011)

I successfully installed cyanogenmod for my hp touchpad but once i charged it to the wall, it rebooted and the cyanogenmod logo with the arrow animation showed and never loads into android no matter how many times i restart it and boot it up again. should i uninstall and reinstall? anyone having the same problem? any suggestions?


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

i have this problem before, just go to clockworkmod and reset cache and reset factory mode and restart. it then boot into android.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Make sure you let it sit for a long time on first boot...it can take a really long time to come up sometimes on the first boot.


----------



## Pugh1234 (Nov 18, 2011)

I was trying to get the update for the market on my touchpad soon after getting the cyn on it. I clicked to allow something after going to the steps in recovery mode. After clicking allow, a screen came up with the android guy and a triangle with an exclamation point. After this for a couple hours, I went to bed and woke this morning to it dead so I plugged it in and a battery is showing and is still frozen and won't do a n ything or show up on pc when plugged in. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Same thing happened to me last night. Try turning it on then hold down the power button and the front button for a while. It seemed like it took 10 or 20 seconds holding both buttons down before it reset for me.


----------



## Pugh1234 (Nov 18, 2011)

It came back. Thanks though. Where is the app store at? How do you get to it?


----------



## hornet (Oct 15, 2011)

Pugh1234 said:


> It came back. Thanks though. Where is the app store at? How do you get to it?


Find the link for gapps from main page. You need to install these to get the market apply.


----------

